# Custom-Built Computers, USA



## dj_paige (Aug 20, 2010)

While I enjoyed reading John Beardsworth's thread about self-building a computer, I am interested in having someone manufacture a computer to my specification, here in the USA.

I have looked at the Dell and HP websites, but unless I am missing something, the possibility of having two internal hard drives is not an option there, and that is something I would like. In fact, I would like to specify almost all technical aspects of the computer.

Whom do you recommend to build a computer to my specifications?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 20, 2010)

I looked into this myself late last year. I found it expensive. What I ended up doing was spec'ing out a package. I got one from HP for less than $8''. To this I added a second internal eSATA drive, wireless network and a Gigabit PCI network card. I did not purchase these additional items from HP. At some point, I may add a better graphics card to replace the nVidia graphics on the MB.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting.....just out of curiosity I had a quick google to find some specialist pc configurators in the USA to do a price comparison with the UK price that I paid a few months ago. Picking two at random (GamePC and Puget Systems) I was able to specify more or less my exact configuration, and I have to say the results were, to me at least, VERY surprising. Bearing in mind that here in the UK we are rather used to paying a hefty premium on technology stuff versus the USA, I found that the comparative prices of the two sites were respectively $1'5' and $18'' *more* than the price I paid. To me, that is astonishing....and if they are typical then I can understand why Cletus found the "build me a pc to my spec" option to be expensive.

The upside of course is that you get *exactly* what you want, without having to compromise....something I found difficult with the 'big' companies such as Dell and HP. But at those prices...


----------



## dj_paige (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! I spoke to a colleague at work, who recommended CyperPowerPC. 

Anyway, compared to an off the shelf Acer PC (no monitor) at Best Buy for $4'', I can get one configured the way I want at CyberPowerPC for $7'' or so. This doesn't seem too outrageous given that I am looking for a much faster processor, more memory, and a 2nd hard disk and a few other minor things. 

Additional comments welcomed.


----------

